# Motel or Camp Site near HRBT



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

After a long break, I am heading for HRBT/CBBT. I want to do light lining first time at HRBT this coming Friday night and fish other place on Saturday.

I checked the Holiday Inn near Norfolk and some others. It looks they are all booked. Any suggestions on motel, B&B or camp sites? near HRBT and CBBT. 
First Landing State Park is the back up at this point.

Thanks,


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Super 8 Norfolk/Chesapeake Bay
1010 West Ocean View Avenue, Norfolk, VA 23503
(757) 587-8761 ‎


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

RoryGoggin said:


> Super 8 Norfolk/Chesapeake Bay
> 1010 West Ocean View Avenue, Norfolk, VA 23503
> (757) 587-8761 ‎


Thanks! 
Now I am working on catching fish part
Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe you might want to look on the Hampton side for a hotel , I'll send you a few addy /phone soon


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4PLAA_enUS255US255&q=hotel+hampton+va


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4PLAA_enUS255US255&q=hotel+hampton+va


I will drop off Kimchie by the back door tomorrow


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

There's a Comfort Inn right off Exit-255 A. Easy access to I-64 and only a 10 minute drive to HRBT. Super 8 off Exit- 258 A. Down ramp on the right. La Quinta Inn off Exit- 263 headed towards JRB. Bottom of ramp, veer to right and 25 yards on right. Call me if you need anymore suggestions.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

O Shin Rin said:


> Joe you might want to look on the Hampton side for a hotel , I'll send you a few addy /phone soon


Why?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Cuz where he was looking at was full


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Cuz where he was looking at was full


 Yeh you tell him O **** Rin 
and the season is here


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe give me a call fri and Ill fish sat with you


----------

